# Snickers is sick **he's gone :( :(**



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My poor boy is not well   

Snickers, who was a whopping 19 lbs. at one point, has been losing weight and recently started to feel rather thin. Until yesterday, he was eating, playing, using the litter box normally, and acting like himself. 

He has always been a bit of a vomiter, but this week he threw up every day  Yesterday he hardly ate and looked pretty lethargic, so I took him to the vet this AM. 

It looks like his kidneys may be failing   The vet also suggested that it could be his thyroid. They did a full blood work-up, so we'll have results on Mon. or Tues. She felt that he would be OK at home until then. I'm lucky to have a good vet that I trust and feel good about.

He's a bit jaundiced, so I have to get some food in him. I bought Fancy Feast and some other store-brand food that my vet suggested. He ate some of the stinky tuna variety which is good, and he is drinking water.

I'm really worried about him and would appreciate it if you could keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lisa, I so hope the vet can help Snickers. We were able to give Blacky (who was about 15) an extra year of life by taking him to the vet for rehydration when his kidneys were failing. That was quite a few years ago. I know that some people do this on their own at home now. 

However, I'm putting the cart before the horse. Hopefully Snickers does not have a kidney problem. (or a liver problem, considering the jaundice.) I'll be praying for your little friend. I know what a worry this is for you. Bless his little heart...and bless you too.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hopefully it is only a thyroid problem and not his kidneys...
I'll be keeping Snickers in my thoughts.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope Snickers is ok, I bet you are worrying like crazy until you find out the results :?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...poor Snickers. Hope it's nothing serious. I guess the thyroid is the least of the evils, so here's hoping that's it. Fingers & toes crossed for you guys....


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Positive thoughts and vibes from my fur crew and I.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, shucks, Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear this. It doesn't sound too good at this point. But keep your spirits up -- you never know what might happen.

Hey, Snickers, good better soon!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone  

I just can't believe he went downhill so fast. As sick as he is, he still tried to get out the front door yesterday. I actually let him get past me to go to his favorite patch of grass for a nibble.

I keep offering him the Fancy Feast, which he seems to like. But he only eats a few bites at a time so it is slow going  I have my syringes ready in case I have to force feed him.

Snickers and I appreciate all your good wishes more than we can say.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Lisa, I am so sorry Snickers is ill. My thoughts are with him and you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope Snickers will be ok  , prayers and thoughts coming your way  .


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope Snickers finds the road to recovery real soon. :sad :heart


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Well, he's barely eating now   He's so difficult to medicate, and I'm finding force feeding just as tough. He's a large, strong, squirmy cat, so it's very hard to make him do anything.

I tried mashing up some of his usual wet food with water and giving it to him in the syringe, but I got very little in him  

If anyone has any tips on force feeding, I'd love to hear them. I'm off to buy some baby food soon.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Snickers. I hope you manage to get some food into him without too much trauma soon.

Lots of you love for him from me and the gang xx


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear Snickers doesn't want to eat...poor baby. Have you tried wrapping him in a towel to keep him from squirming quite as much?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm force feeding Malibu right now, but she is not squirmy.

I sit on the floor with my knees up, drape a towel across my lap and scruff Malibu so she lays over my thighs with her head at my knees, belly up or at least pointing to the R side. 

So far, she is staying in my lap without having to keep a constant hand on her. I use my left hand over the top of her head to pull it back and open her mouth and I squirt a LITTLE BIT of food at the back/roof of her mouth. If I put in too much, she manages to spit a lot out. If I do small shots, most of it goes down.

I talk to her and tell her why I am having to do this to her, and that I am sorry, but if I don't do it, she'll die. When I've finished with the syringe, I wipe her fur off of any food she managed to spit out and I pet her and reassure her. Then I put her in her favorite sleeping place, pet and talk to her some more. I also make sure to approach her to talk and pet her and NOT force feed her. I do not want her to start hiding under the bed where I can't reach her.

Best bet, I would think, would be to wrap him in a towel. I had two extremely difficult to medicate cats (claws/teeth/yowling) and it was scary and always a challenge as to who would win.
Good luck,
Heidi


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Snickers. Hopefully he'll start eating soon.

Sending hugs for both you and Snickers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This really hurts you, I know, Lisa. I hope all is well until you get the test results.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear he isn't doing well 

Maybe he will take a liking to the baby food.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, everyone, for the advice and good wishes.

Over the years, I have tried everything to get meds, etc. into this cat. He positively hates to be held, always has. Scruffing him or trying to wrap him in a towel is nearly impossible -- he is so strong and knows how to twist himself around enough to get away. Even if I get hold of him, he wiggles a paw loose and bats the syringe right out of my hand.

He's also very smart -- if my husband tries to help, he hisses and swats at him to scare him off. I'm the only one who can even attempt this. 

I have every type of cheap stinky cat food I could find, plus jars of pureed meat baby food. He won't touch any of them. 

He just threw up the only thing he ate today, which was some grass that he ate outside  I'm going to give him a break for awhile and hope that his stomach settles. He's drinking water, but that's it   

We're all so upset


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How about putting a dab of baby food on his front paws? Might be worth a try...hopefully he'll lick it off rather than shake it off.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, I did manage to get a bit of baby food in him using the syringe. 

He's pretty annoyed at me right now -- he went off growling and is using some of his old hiding spots to avoid getting fed again  

I did put some of the food on his mouth and let him lick it off. I haven't tried his paws yet because he hasn't been grooming himself, but I'll try and see what happens.

Thanks so much for all the support.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, how heartbreaking, the poor baby  , I hope he'll eat soon and get better  .


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

How's it going today, Lisa?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear about Snickers.  I hope he can recover his appetite and get back to good health soon. I will keep him and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

The news is not good. The vet called and confirmed what I already knew in my heart -- his kidneys are failing    All his values are sky-high. There's nothing more we can do for him  

I don't want him to reach a point where he is suffering. We've decided to have him PTS tomorrow   

We'll have today to spend with him, and I'm letting him do whatever he wants. I let him outside to chew on the grass, wander around the yard, and drink from puddles. Now he's in the screened porch watching the squirrels. I took some pictures of him so we can remember some happy moments from his last day.

We are all so sad, but he isn't going to suffer, and his last day will be happy. That's my only comfort. We're going to miss him terribly    

Thank you all so much for caring. I can't put into words how much your kindness means to me.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh no, that is so sad! I'm sorry to hear he is not well, you are doing a good thing for him, I think he knows that too


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear that!  I understand about not wanting him to suffer. You are a GREAT mom to him and have let him live such a great life! He loves you for that and will always be looking down on you from kitty heaven.

I'll be thinking of you guys tomorrow. Give Snickers a huge hug for us, which I'm sure you've already done more than a million times! You are doing the right thing...don't second guess yourself and don't feel guilty. It's much better to do it now than to have to remember him suffering.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I"m so sorry to hear about Snickers


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. I'm sorry. 
Take comfort in knowing he had a great "last" day and that you did your best for him. 

I'm going to give my boys an "extra" hug and kiss tonight.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got back to the Forum and read this whole thread, and was so sorry to see your last entry. What a hard time this must be for you. As hard as the decision must be, you know you're doing the right thing.

I was talking to a co-worker about his putting a dog to sleep several years ago. He said the decision became easier for him when he realized that animals have no fear of death. I like that thought.

What you're going through now is the one thing we all dread the most. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Lisa, my heart and thoughts go out to you.

Give Snickers a hug from us all.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Lisa honey I am so sorry to hear this sad news, this must be terribly difficult and sad for you and your family. Lots of love to you and Snickers from all of us


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I had the words to comfort you. I hope this is a wonderful day for your sweet little friend. It takes so much strength to make the decision. This is a very hard time, I know, so my prayers will be with you. God bless.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I can't even imagine what you're feeling.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Lisa, but I know that your main concern is doing what's best for him, and sometimes love means having to let go, and I'm sure that on his last day he'll know, that above all else, he is loved.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you, and for Snickers, too.  He'll always be in your heart.
:catrun


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry!  It sounds like you're doing what's best for Snickers, even though it's hard to let go.

{{{BIG HUG}}}


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh Lisa, I'm so very sorry.
It's a terribly difficult decision to make and he's a very lucky cat to have you as his Mom.
My thoughts will be with you both.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh Lisa!   so sorry to hear this. *hugs* You guys will be in my thoughts tomorrow. I almost broke down (seriously) from reading your last entry. You were such a good 'meowmie' to him. you are doing the right thing! don't you doubt yourself for one second.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh no I'm so sorry, I worked all weekend and missed most of the thread. I am so, so very sorry to hear about Snicker's, I can't imagine how hard it must be. But you are doing the right thing for him, and I truly hope that today was wonderful for all of you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What terrible news, I'm so very







for you and Snickers







. I'm sure you are a great momfur to him







.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Lisa. I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. God bless you and Snickers. *Hugs*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...Lisa, I'm so sorry it turned out this way, but you have to give him this final act of love. I know he must have had a wonderful life with you and I'm sure you have many wonderful memories....


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this 

As Tim said sometimes loving means letting go and you are making the right decision.

Big hugs and snuggles from my crew


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't imagine the pain you're feeling right now, but I'm glad to know that you have a whole host of people pulling for you, and that I'm one of them.

All the Gods bless.


----------



## lunarmagic (May 3, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Just catching up on this thread. Lisa, I am so, so sorry. I wish there were something I could say to help. My dear friend, please know you are in the thoughts.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Lisa, I hope you are doing okay -- I'm sorry to hear about Snickers.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Well atleast you had that entire day to say goodbye  Let me just tell you there is nothing worse that a unexpected death you are unprepared for. I wish you all the best


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Lisa,

I'm sorry about Snickers. Take care of yourself and your other kitties...As hard as it is to let go, at least you didn't let him suffer. He spent his last days knowing you loved him and doing the things he liked doing. You gave him a good life. 

Do you like to scrapbook? It might be comforting to turn his pictures into a nice scrapbook to preserve the memories.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Snickers passed away just before noon yesterday   

I couldn't talk about it without bursting into tears   It was so difficult to let him go. My kids couldn't bear to leave him, knowing he would not be there when they got home  

Before we went to the vet, he wasn't moving around too much, but he found the strength to come down to the kitchen and meow to go out on the porch to watch the birds and squirrels. He even tried to escape out the front door  He saved all his strength for these manuevers, even though it was clear he was failing  

Because he was weak, I got to hold him like he had never allowed anyone to. He just leaned against me and purred. I even held him during the car ride, and he loved looking out the window.

I wish I had a better pic in the gallery of my handsome boy, but he rarely posed for me. Here he is:










Thank you all so much for your kind words. Having all of you thinking of us helps to ease the pain we're feeling. It's nice to know people who understand.


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

sorry, Lisa, about your handsome boy.
How old was Snikers?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you. He was only 6   I just added that to my sig.


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

Lisa, I know it is paiful for you to write now, maybe later, when you're ready. What did your vet said about it? How we all can prevent our cats from this happenning? Snikers was young cat, was it diet, hereditary, something elce? Sorry for asking these questions, but all our cats may benefit from your recommendations.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just too sad.  

But what an adorable picture. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lisa, I don't want to upset you, but I am picturing you holding Snickers close, and my eyes are full. I'm so glad you and he had that special time together. He was a handsome boy. 

I pray that the pain eases soon. My Precious was only 8, so I know how hard it is to lose a younger kitty. I'm certain little Snickers is purring in the arms of angels. God bless.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a double blessing....for Lisa to have had Snickers, and Snickers to have had Lisa.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

so sorry for your loss...


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm so sorry Lisa. Renal failure is such a devastating disease. I'm so glad that you were able to make his last day full of loving faces and his favourite things.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm sorry you had to go through this, Lisa. RIP Snickers


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so very, very sorry Lisa. If you don't mind, I'd like to add Snicker's name to the litte urn where we have the candle ceremony in the Jellicle Den.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I didn't realize Snickers was so young, when you said renal failure I assumed he was an older boy. It's so awful to lose them at all, but at his age makes it even more difficult. Glad you got a little time to enjoy and bond with him even more....


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I had no idea Snickers was so young. RIP, gorgeous boy.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Snickers is beautiful, I'm so sorry about today  .


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*RIP*

Sorry for your loss. You filled his days with happiness.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss lisa. 

RIP Snickers.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been crying the whole time I've been reading your posts. It's amazing how tightly the little furballs can wrap around our hearts. You and your family are in my thoughts.

Kel


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I wish I had time to respond to each of you personally and thank you for your thoughtful posts and good wishes. I am touched beyond words.

We are doing a little better today. My husband buried Snickers in the backyard yesterday, and tomorrow we will have a little funeral for him. My kids plan to put flowers of his grave, make him a card or maybe paint a gravestone.

I feel sad for Pumpkin and Pepper. They look kind of lost  They miss their friend, and they are out of their normal routine.  



MikePageKY said:


> If you don't mind, I'd like to add Snicker's name to the litte urn where we have the candle ceremony in the Jellicle Den.


Mike, that's really sweet of you. I'd like that very much. That's really kind of you to offer. Thank you so much.

Thanks to all of you from the bottom of my heart. Reading this thread and seeing all your support is very comforting and helping my broken heart to heal.

Even though you all didn't know Snickers, I feel that you are his friends, too. It helps so much to know that he is being remembered by so many people.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lisa, I've been watching since Tuesday and hoping that you would post again. Your plans for the grave sound really sweet. And I agree with the person who said I've been crying about this -- not only while I read the posts, but on the way home from work! Your story has really touched us all.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lisa,

I am so, so sorry about Snickers.   Words fail me right now, so I'll just send hugs, good thoughts and headbutts from my kitties to you and your family.

Snickers was way too young and he was most definitely a very handsome boy.


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

Lisa, 
I've been watching this thread all week, and my heart goes out to you. Every time I read everyone's posts I get all choked up and teary. I don't know what I'd do without any of my three boys.

Watch for his little face at the Rainbow Bridge. He'll be waiting for you. Make sure you give your other kitties extra love right now. 

hugs - Krista


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I am so, so sorry about Snickers.   Words fail me right now, so I'll just send hugs, good thoughts and headbutts from my kitties to you and your family.
> 
> Snickers was way too young and he was most definitely a very handsome boy.


I too feel this way for you. I'm sorry you lost your kitty.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lisa, what a sweet thing that you have done for Snickers  , I'm going to make you a little graphic of him on the Rainbow Bridge :wink: .


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Lisa, what a sweet thing that you have done for Snickers  , I'm going to make you a little graphic of him on the Rainbow Bridge :wink: .


Thank you, Des   That would be great. 

I just uploaded some new pics of him into the gallery, so feel free to take your pick :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink: , here is your graphic, I hope you like it  :


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, that is really sweet  He looks so sweet under the rainbow.

Thank you, Des. It's adorable!

EDIT: I uploaded it to my gallery :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is so cute Des! Snickers will always be remembered and will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome Lisa :wink: , I'm glad you like it  , thanks Kim!


----------



## lunarmagic (May 3, 2006)

My eyes are welling up reading about Snicker's last day with you. RIP Snickers.


----------

